# Behringer porn... (safe for work)



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

My Behringer GX210 Ultratwin (solid state), with two Jensen 10" speakers. It's sat in the basement since I bought it last year till now and I finally hauled it upstairs and spent some time with it. It has two OD channels, a clean channel and a built in effects processor. The manual says that the processor is based on their rack units, the Virtualizer and Modulizer. On the rear panel, it has midi jacks, which I guess are for a midi pedal board, but it also has a two button footswitch, which is good enough for me. 

I've got just a tiddle of OD on the dirty channel and a little delay on the effects using the footswitch. 










I've not heard many positive things about Behringer amps and I've searched the forums for a thread on this model and come up dry. Best I can tell, it's from the early 2000's. Anyone here ever played one? I think it'd be a great amp to jam with since it has all the basic effects and you could leave it at someone's house, or in the trunk, or a friends garage without worrying too much. 

* if you are wondering why I bought an amp and then left it downstairs for so long, it's because I have several other amps that I really like. And if you are wondering why I bought an amp that I really didn't need, it's because someone offered it to me for next to nothing and I'm like that. I buy stuff I don't need all the time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rearviewmirror2 (Mar 22, 2010)

That looks like it might have some fun built in. I have a basement amp or two and I know my Bugera 6260 made by Behringer gets lots of internet hate but I really love it. It was cheap and sounds awesome. It did have a power supply issue at one point but we got the fire out and put the smoke all back in and it has been better than new since. Our church uses Behringer powered speakers and subs and they have been great so far. The only thing I don't like about Behringer is the fact that the footswitch for the Bugera is some 13 pin thing that I can't just plug a normal two-buttoner in. I lost it somewhere along the way and would love to replace it.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

post a sound demo if you have some time


----------

